# wood or wire?



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

would you guys recommend wood or wire stretchers for stretchin skunk?

thanks a lot!

Mike


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

wood


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i'll second wood.
xdeano


----------

